
Cultivating a Tech Team Culture That Lasts – a Founder’s POV - js7745
https://medium.com/app-partners-how-to-start-your-app-startup/cultivating-a-tech-team-culture-that-lasts-a-founders-pov-f4d1914123c4
======
js7745
Any other tactics or mindsets have you guys used to create a great culture?

